# Prairie 360 with gas in oil, help!



## SlurpJ (Oct 16, 2010)

Just bought a 2005 prairie 360 that has a crankcase full of gas, I got it for a steal originally intending to part it out but after seeing how clean it is I might try and see if I can't get it running. I drained the oil and it's pretty much all gas, when I opened up the air filter box it had an inch of gas in it so I'm pretty sure the carb is spewing way to much gas. I'm thinking maybe the float is stuck and it's doing this while it's sitting but I don't recall seeing any gas on the floor when I picked it up. Pulled on starter cord and it feels like it's got great compression. Does anyone know how these carbs work or what could be making it spill gas into the crankcase? Anyone any thoughts please?


----------



## cammobruteforce750 (Oct 14, 2010)

a stuck float will definately do that. i was at a track last weekend with family and as i filled my daughters atv with gas, gas started pooring out of air filter. I tapped on the bowl and it stopped. how long has the bike been sitting? im sure you can take carb off and clean it real good. i will google ur bike and do some homework. i'll get back with you. my name is Paul


----------



## SlurpJ (Oct 16, 2010)

I know he ran it once last summer but apparently it had the problem then too, I'm crossing my fingers he didn't trash the bottom end driving it with the crankcase full of gas. The problem is this carb looks kinda scary to me, I'm used to my 2 stroke carbs! Not really sure how this carb works.


----------



## cammobruteforce750 (Oct 14, 2010)

ok man. definatley take carb off and go threw it. if its been sitting, there is probably a film built up in the carb from the ethenal. this will cause sticking floats. also can cause your choke slide to stick open as well. take carb off and remove float bowl. your jets are down there as well. spray carb cleaner in bottom of carb to free up float. your float should just flop around easy when free'd up. remove jets and the housings and clean with carb cleaner till you can see threw jets. i use thin wire to clean as well then blow threw the jets with air compressor. spray carb cleaner every where in carb you can. put carb back together and put back on. the resason its in your crankcase is when you shut the engine off a valve remains open either exhaust side or intake side. if on intake stroke your crankcase will fill up with gas. now do a oil change. DONT START IT YET. pull spark plug or plugs. poor oil down cylinder or cylinders. if you have a oil squirt can then squirt a couple of squirts down cylinders. if you dont have a squirt can then a half to full cap of oil will work. leave plugs out and hook up battery charger and just spin engine over to build oil pressure and get oil flowing every where. the gas washed the coating out of cylinders so this will relube cylinders and help with not spinning a bearing. put plugs back in and start it. its going to smoke for a bit but will go away unless there is ring damage. i doubt that to be the case though. you should be good. dry out air filter housing as well. sorry so long of a reply. if you need help with carb clean or anything you can call me @ 407-276-2549 Paul


----------



## cammobruteforce750 (Oct 14, 2010)

where do you live, im in apopka fl. if your in this area i can help with carb if not i can walk you threw it over phone or skype if you dont have help


----------



## SlurpJ (Oct 16, 2010)

WOW this is service! I'm on several others forums for a variety of hobbies but that was a great response and quick as can be! I be got the carb off but I managed to strip a screw on the float bowl so in the morning I will borrow a impact driver and if that doesn't work I will try an easy out. Never even thought about oiling the cylinder which I'm ashamed to say I should have. I got some seafome (spelling?) for the gas and the oil any thoughts on using this? I'll be buying a battery and oil and filter tomorrow and try and get the carb cleaned up and see if she fires. Still nervous about this carb though looks alittle more complicated than what I'm used to. As clean as thing is i don't see how the carb could be dirty enough to cause this?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

There is also a host of manuals downloaded here for members. Someone else chime in with info if you have it. This is the best sight out there....:mimbrules:


----------



## SlurpJ (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm in Iowa but would love to visit Florida this time of year!! I've done more than my fair share of carbs on my 2 stroke race bikes, pretty much yearly maintenance, it's just that this one is alittle different than what I'm used too. But I might just have to take you up on your offer!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

SlurpJ said:


> WOW this is service! I'm on several others forums for a variety of hobbies but that was a great response and quick as can be! I be got the carb off but I managed to strip a screw on the float bowl so in the morning I will borrow a impact driver and if that doesn't work I will try an easy out. Never even thought about oiling the cylinder which I'm ashamed to say I should have. I got some seafome (spelling?) for the gas and the oil any thoughts on using this? I'll be buying a battery and oil and filter tomorrow and try and get the carb cleaned up and see if she fires. Still nervous about this carb though looks alittle more complicated than what I'm used to. As clean as thing is i don't see how the carb could be dirty enough to cause this?


Great group of guys (and gals) on this forum! It doesn't take much to gunk up the carbs.. especially if it sat for a while.. the crap they put in gasoline nowadays will gel up and cause it to stick... get that thing cleaned out, and change the oil a couple times and yes you can put a little bit of seafoam in it... lots of people use it... good luck, and welcome to MIMB!!!!


----------



## SlurpJ (Oct 16, 2010)

Keep 'em comin lovin this site already! Lovin the Brute gpinjason hopefully if all works out I might try and throw some 28" silverbacks on this ol girl!


----------



## cammobruteforce750 (Oct 14, 2010)

seafoam is good. i got a buddy with a full dresser harley and he uses it religously. use it in boats to. you could use STABIL stabilizer in tank as well. use it, it cant hurt. if it sits or you play in water these will help. the carb is not that bad to clean. are the screws in the bowls counter sunk or does the head stick out. if the head sticks out of bowl get a pair of vice grips and you can free screw. i had to do that with my carbs. easy fix. as to the carb even if the bike is newer it still can have float sticking issues. i had to go threw neighbors carbs because his bike sits more than he rides do to his job. it was doing same thing. it runs really good now. when engines sit without STABIL in the system it will gunk up carbs. smells like kerosine. you can always send me pics of carb to my phone and i will give step by step tear down.


----------



## cammobruteforce750 (Oct 14, 2010)

simple fix then play hard. GO BIG OR GO HOME


----------



## SlurpJ (Oct 16, 2010)

The screws stick out not countersunk, thought about vise grips but have tried that in the past with no luck.


----------



## cammobruteforce750 (Oct 14, 2010)

it will work bro. if you have the carb off it will be easy.needle nose or regular vice grips will work. i cant hurt to try NO FEAR, lol


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I would suggest taking pictures while you pull it apart. Captain M. and I have started many projects the wrong way. download the manual, if Pree has it here. they have a few more moving parts than the old Banshee's did. if you snork it this would be a good time to order a jet kit.


----------



## cammobruteforce750 (Oct 14, 2010)

amen to that roboqaud. lol man ooh man have i done that before. i agree take lots of pics.


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

Where in iowa are you?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i usally run a little marval mystery oil in my fuel, as for stripped screws take one to the hardware store an get some allen head s to replace them with, an there is a 360 manual on here, go ahead an become a subscribing member lots of good downloads here, welcome to the forum


----------



## SlurpJ (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm in Des Moines. Got a manual Downloaded and I think I'm going to order the carb rebuild kit it's only $20 I couldn't believe how much crap has to come off just to get to the carb.


----------



## cammobruteforce750 (Oct 14, 2010)

lol ooh yeah definately not a 2 stroke.


----------



## SlurpJ (Oct 16, 2010)

Well I got the screw off with my $2 L screwdriver, some things just pay for themselves? Pulled the carb apart and really is pretty simple I guess looks can be deceiving sometimes! All in all it was pretty clean, some small stuff in the bottom of the bowl but I've ran much worse! Got my battery and couple oil filters to flush all the gas out the crankcase but the weekends over and it's on to work for the week, dammit. Hopefully I'll get her fired up next weekend and my fingers are crossed the bottom end isn't trashed. Just figured up my tab including the price of the atv and I'm at $136.58 so far!!!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

good luck with your project, sounds like a very sweet deal , let me know if you want your money back-lol


----------



## SlurpJ (Oct 16, 2010)

So I cleaned the carb and put it back on w/o rebuild kit because from what I read I need to play with the jetting anyways. So I go to yank on the pullstarter to try and circulate alittle oil and she pops off first pull! Engine sounds decent not hearing any bottom end noises anyways(not yet fingers crossed) the top end sounds like I'm hearing some rattles? Thats my best description anyway, is this normal? I'm thinking valves might need adjusted a bit. I've only had it running for about 10 minutes at a time but it wouldn't run w/o the choke on, Is this normal at 60 degrees? I've heard they take awhile to warm up but how long? Would richening the main jet help, if so what size? And how long should the KEBC run after shutting off the key? Lotta questions I know I thank you all in advance!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

SlurpJ said:


> So I cleaned the carb and put it back on w/o rebuild kit because from what I read I need to play with the jetting anyways. So I go to yank on the pullstarter to try and circulate alittle oil and she pops off first pull! Engine sounds decent not hearing any bottom end noises anyways(not yet fingers crossed) the top end sounds like I'm hearing some rattles? Thats my best description anyway, is this normal? I'm thinking valves might need adjusted a bit. I've only had it running for about 10 minutes at a time but it wouldn't run w/o the choke on, Is this normal at 60 degrees? I've heard they take awhile to warm up but how long? Would richening the main jet help, if so what size? And how long should the KEBC run after shutting off the key? Lotta questions I know I thank you all in advance!!


could be as simple as you need to adjust the idle screw a little bit... and the rattling... i guess it could be valves or maybe timing chain a little loose...(if it has one?) also not wanting to idle could be caused by valves...


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

What ever happened with the bike? I just got my quad back after a long move and I have the gas in the crank case problem and it won't idle. Curious as to what fixed this.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

lil'prairie said:


> What ever happened with the bike? I just got my quad back after a long move and I have the gas in the crank case problem and it won't idle. Curious as to what fixed this.


Chances are if your quad was layed up for a period of time your float got stuck open (if your bike is carburtrated) and you washed your cylinder walls with gas that in turn leaked to your crank case.


----------



## SlurpJ (Oct 16, 2010)

I think I got some sand that got caught and held the float open. It's a really clean quad bit there was some sand in the carb, as for the idling replace the pilot jet they have a very tiny hole that gets easily plugged especially of you run ethanol it'll gum them up. Mine was only $5 to replace give everything a good cleaning while your at it.


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate you getting back to me.


----------



## foot0069 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey y'all. Newbie here glad ta meet ya!!! I just got one of these as a fixer upper myself. Lookin at it the carb is just about the same as on my ol Bayou 300. I had a gas in the crankcase issue with that one bad. After tryin to make it work finally found a little gash in the float needle seat. Tried to burnish it out and put in a new valve no joy. These CVK carbs have a pressed in seat so there is no replacing it. Wound up with a new carby. Good luck if cleaning and or a new valve doesn't cure it get a good light and a magnifing glass and check out the seat.
Jim


----------

